# A Plymouth in the weeds



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

At first I thought it was a Brookville, but no. Poor sad thing just sitting there sinking in the dirt waiting to be scrapped....... It ain't very much bigger than a speeder. Too bad no one has rescued it.


























Still, if you want to model a dead loco but don't have much space, or are trying to scratchbuild a control stand for a critter... here's the pix


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now here is a project for someone. Later RJD


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Once upon a time I would've drooled to take on something like that. Howsumever of late....

I do really hope someone can rescue it.

Les


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

where is that???and what gauge??


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

gauge? good question, it's sunk up to the skirting. Where? Indiana, Pa. in Kovalchick's old overflow yard about a block from where the university is putting up their huge new complex/hotel.


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a plymouth for sale on EBAY right now...

12 inch gauge... no motor...

Philip


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

got a link?


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270404836093 
here ya go...

Philip
http://cgi.ebay.com/Plymouth-Locomo...ms=65:3|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

12? you mean 24.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

$1200 ain't to bad scrap price damn to bad so far away i even have a motor for


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My guess would be 2' gauge. It looks to be a lot smaller than the EBT's M-4, also a Plymouth. That alone doesn't rule out the possibility that it's 3' gauge, but if it were, I'd be willing to bet that Kovalchick would have moved it to Rockhill Furnace to sit with his other 3' gauge rusting hulk diesels in the EBT's car shops. (Kovalchick owns the EBT). I'm fairly certain that he's not hanging on to it for sentimental reasons, so make him an offer!  

Later, 

K


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

it be cool to get it. There is 11 mile 2' gauge railroad here in the town i live in, Google Erie peat the group that has the peat bog now are thinking of running a train back in there to a board walk to keep people from walking in there and leaving trails in the bog


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Their number is (724) 349-3300, I think. But only call if you're serious about buying. They have a business to run.


----------



## scooby (Dec 22, 2008)

buying it is not the big thing neither is getting it home telling the wife would mean my nuts


----------

